# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010



## ADDI 69 (1. November 2010)

So Loide ,neuer Monat und neues Glück. Ich hoffe mal das ich jetzt auch langsam mal wieder eine abbekomme....die letzte war Ende April.
Also strengt euch an , haut was raus und Petrie für alle|wavey:


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Na toll, und ich darf auf Rügen erst wieder ab Dezember :c


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Geht mir ähnlich, war Schlemmin nicht auch M-V?


----------



## ADDI 69 (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Geht mir ähnlich, war Schlemmin nicht auch M-V?



Jo da hast du recht ,aber ich fliehe nach SH bzw Fehmarn und da kann ich Mefo fischen bis ich schwarz werde:vik:


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

genau. Für die Leute die mitkommen wollen gibt es den Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug-Tröööött......


----------



## volkerm (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Dann schleife und bastel ich doch besser am neuen- alten Boot rum.
Geld für den Sprit Richtung Westen steckt jetzt da drin.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

man könnte ja eventuell Fahrgemeinschaften bilden wenn wir genug werden. Aber ich will ja niemanden zwingen....


----------



## xfishbonex (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

|bigeyesADDI du Sack :g mal sehen ob ich diesen monat mal los komme |bla:lg andre


----------



## zesch (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*






auf 19cm Wobbler, Aufsteiger in der Lippe NRW

Der Brummer hatte es eilig zu Love-Spot zu kommen, nach den Fototermin

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> man könnte ja eventuell Fahrgemeinschaften bilden wenn wir genug werden. Aber ich will ja niemanden zwingen....



Also ich wäre dabei. Wären wir schonmal 2.#h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri zur Braunen. #6

Dann hoffen wir mal sie treibts nicht zu wild!|rolleyes

Damit sie auch wieder die gute alte Salzsuppe erreicht.


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Trööt lesen....das werden einige.....


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

ich will ja nicht stänkern:

aber wenn ich mir die Augen anguck, wandert die nirgends wo mehr hin....höchstens in die ewigen Jagdgründe....


----------



## Salty Waterboy (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

ja, das er sie auf die Wiese gelegt hat ist vielleicht nicht so gut, aber machen wir nicht alle mal was, was andere Angler selber "NIE" so gemacht hätten? |rolleyes

Dann schau ich mal rein.


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

das mein ich nicht. Die Augen sehen aus als wenn sie da schon 2 tage liegt. Ich kann mich natürlich auch täuschen.....


----------



## zesch (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Du täuscht Dich,

glaubst Du etwa ich stelle hier ein Foto rein, von einem Fisch der bei uns ganzjährig geschont ist, wenn ich ihn abgeschlagen hätte ?

Ich hätte den Brummer auch lieber silber in der Ostsee gefangen,

+ im Wasser abhaken bei nadelscharfen Asari Drillingen im Hechtwobbler
wäre einfach zu gefährlich

+ ne nasse Wiese hat noch keinem gesunden Fisch geschadet....

das mache ich immer so, auch weiterhin...


----------



## OssiHWI (1. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

dann hab ich nix gesagt....


----------



## xfishbonex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Bei einen Bock der feste Schuppen hat und ne sehr Dolle Schleimschicht besitzt 
ist es nicht so schlimm und So wie ich das Auge sehen kann Guckt der Fisch nach unten 
und hat kein Staren Blick :galso alles gut 
Petri Heil zum Bock 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (2. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin,also es ist doch immer wieder lustig hier mal rein zu schauen! Mefos werden gepostet, und schon findet sich einer,der daran irgendwas nicht richtig findet! So war ich früher auch, aber das gewöhnt man sich hier ganz schnell ab,denn es bringt nichts sich hier aufzuregen!Ich glaube manchmal tut ein bisschen Gelassenheit nicht schlecht.Leute, das Mefofieber ist echt das schönste Fieber was ich bis jetzt hatte. Ich wünsche allen schöne Fänge!!! Schuldigung das musste ich mal loswerden!!! Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Firefox2 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

So nun langt es, bin wieder Mobil und Mogen gehts los an die Küste


----------



## osteangler (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin,

Wann: DO. 04.11. 08.00-17.00Uhr
Wo:     Fehmarn
Wer:    Oste.& Kumpel
Womit: Blech
Was:    50cm, 43cm, 43cm, 
Warum: Weil so schönes Wetter war..

Nachläufer bis direkt unter die Rutenspitze....
drei Aussteiger... Die gut im Futter stehende 50er lieferte echt einen Super-Drill mit allem was dazu gehört - Klasse! ( inkl. um die Beine schwimmen :m) 






Gruss Osteangler


----------



## Schaper (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri! Schöner Fisch!
Nächstes we geht's auch wieder los!;-))


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moinsen,

Heute Morgen mit nem Kumpel in der Ebay losgezogen und tatsächlich auf Fisch gestossen. Insgesamt war die Rute 4 mal krumm, aber die Jungs lagen so zwischen 35 und 40cm. Also bleibt die Küche kalt.

Vielleicht geht ja morgen mehr |rolleyes


Gruß,

Felix


----------



## barschkönig (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ihr habts gut, ich muss leider noch bis April warten:c


----------



## Zacharias Zander (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri an die Fänger !!!

Ich fahr Morgen mitn Baron anne Küste...:g


----------



## OssiHWI (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri an die Fänger.

Ossi is morgen auch unterwegs.....:vik:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ich fahr Morgen mitn Baron anne Küste...:g



Na, da tut mir der Baron ja jetzt schon leid :q lass ihm eine übrig oder lass Deine Geheimblinker zu hause ...


----------



## OssiHWI (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wann:Heute 8.00 - 12.00 Uhr
Wo: OH
Wer: Ich alleine
Womit: Blech
Wasser: Glasklar
Wind: 2 Bft schräg ablandig
Was: ------
Warum: dafür brauch ich keinen Grund. Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein - mal wieder Nullrunde:c


----------



## Tewi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Aber wie sollte es auch anders sein - mal wieder Nullrunde:c




Tja mit Fliege wäre das nicht passiert!!!!:q


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Liebe Freunde des schnellen Blechs,

Auch heute morgen ging es bei Arsches Kälte wieder ans Wasser, um den sagenumwobenen Meerforellenvirus etwas abzumildern.

Nach 5 Würfen gab es einen Schlag, und ein Fisch ging erstmal mächtig in die Bremse und fraß Schnur. Nach einer Weile liess er sich etwas träge heranpumpen, und dann stieg er aus...#q Ich vermute einen Granatendorsch oder einen mittleren Dorsch an der Schwanzflosse gehakt.

Danach gab es in Folge 2 Dorsche um die 48cm, und schlussendlich klopfte noch eine Forelle an, die den Köder beim folgenden Spinstop nahm und danach den Einzelhaken sauber im Unterkiefer hatte. Mit geschätzten 38cm durfte sie dann noch ein wenig weiterfressen gehen, und die 2 Leos durften mit.

Alles ging übrigens auf Kupfer schwarz und Kupfer rot.

Gruß & TL,

RM


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

N'abends...#h

Der Baron und ich sind auch wieder zurück...

Wann : 7.11.10 9Uhr30 - 15Uhr30
Wo : OH gleicher Strand, wo wir letzes WE so verarscht wurden...|uhoh:
Wer : Der Baron und ich
Wind : Leichte 2 Bft aus NW
Wetter : Recht sonnig aber schon kalt.
Wasser : Gute 1-1,5m mehr wie letztes mal, anfangs leicht trübe, nachher glasklar.
Fänge : Baron nix, ich eine untermassige und eine knappmassige, die aber auch wieder schwimmt.
Fangköder : Die untermassige auf Möre-Silda perlmutt/grün 22g, die knappmassige auf Polar-Magnus als Springer.


Sonstiges : Diesmal hatten wir wieder Nachläufer, der Baron 2 und ich 5.Den Biss auf die Polar-Magnus hab ich ganz genau ca. 3m vor mir gesehen und den ein oder anderen Anfasser hatten wir auch.Demnächst werden wir wieder an andere Strände fahren,da scheint mir zur Zeit mehr die Kindergartengruppe am Start zu sein.Hat aber trotzdem wieder Spass gemacht und immerhin hab ich 2 Fische gefangen,wovon einer massig war...:g


----------



## OssiHWI (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Tewi schrieb:


> Tja mit Fliege wäre das nicht passiert!!!!:q


 

ich arbeite dran.....:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin 
Wann : gestern 
Wo : Insel 
Womit : Fliege 
Wind : 6-7 NW 
Fang : Beim 5 wurf peng schnell angeschaut leider nicht 80cm 
also ganz schnell zurück ins wasser 
dafür war sie Silberblank #6
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> N'abends...#h
> 
> Der Baron und ich sind auch wieder zurück...
> 
> ...


 Zur Zeit Fängst du Überall den kindergarten weil die eltern am poppen sind in den Bächen lg andre


----------



## Tewi (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wie groß war Sie den geschätzt André???


----------



## xfishbonex (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

vielleicht gerade 79,9 :q:q:q:q ich schätze gerade maßig kann auch paar cm gefehlt haben keine ahnung für mich sah sie zu klein aus also ab mit ihr und schnell ein knutscher 
und bis bald baby :qlg andre


----------



## laxvän (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Fängst du Überall den kindergarten weil die eltern am poppen sind in den Bächen lg andre


Kann ich bestätigen. Unser Verein war heute zum E-Fischen los , um Fische für die Meerforellenbrutanlage zu bekommen. Dabei kamen 3 schöne Braune heraus. Das gibt dann hoffentlich bald viel, viel Nachwuchs.:q


----------



## OssiHWI (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

dann wünschen wir doch mal ALLES GUTE!!!!!


----------



## venni-kisdorf (7. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

hab heute mal die flensburger förde dänische seite befischt wasser glas klar wind von hinten wenn überhaupt aber nicht ein fisch nicht mal den kleinsten kontakt ....    was ist nur los fahr ich immer an den falschen strand  .... oder es war noch nicht der 1000te wurf  naja nächstes mal wird besser hauptsache am wasser gewesen und nen entspannten tag gehabt.... 

petri an alle fänger
gruß


----------



## Tewi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wasn hier los?????#c|bigeyes|kopfkrat


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Event: *Schonzeit-Flüchtlings-Ausflug*
Wann: Heute 7.30 - 12.30 Uhr
Wo: Fehmarn
Wer: Ostseestipper, Bellyfischer, OssiHWI
Wind: SO 3
Wasser: klar
Womit: Ostseestipper mit Fliege, ansonsten Blech - alles was die Dose hergab


Wie geplant war heute um 5.30 Uhr Abfahrt in Wismar. Anschließend schnell den Bellyfischer eingesammelt und ab in Richtung Westen. Kurz die Strömungs- und Windvorhersage gecheckt und das Reiseziel bestimmt. Während der Autofahrt Dauerregen und ab der Fehmarnsund-Brücke trocken. Also schnell rein in die Watbekleidung und ab ans Wasser. Pünktlich zum ersten Wurf setzte dann auch wieder der Regen ein. Bellyfischer hatte gegen 8.00 Uhr zwei Nachläufer auf Thor rot/schwarz. Ostseestipper hatte im Laufe des Vormittags einen Anfasser an der Fliege. Von Ossi brauchen wir nicht reden - der hat mit seiner Tradition nicht gebrochen und ist wieder mal ohne Fischkontakt geblieben.#q Um 12.30 Uhr haben wir dann den geordneten Rückzug angetreten. Eigentlich beste Bedingungen.....Beim nächsten Mal wird alles anders......:vik: Wir danken dem freundlichen Fahrer und freuen uns auf den nächsten Versuch, allerdings bei uns in der Gegend - bei uns gibt es nämlich Fisch!!!!


----------



## ADDI 69 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hm,und ich dachte schon wir bekommen hier heut die super mega Fangmeldung von euch. Na ja ....war dann wohl nüscht aber warum solls euch besser gehen als Andre und mir bei unseren letzten Ausflügen:q
Irgendwie habe ich das dumpfe Gefühl als wenn dies Jahr alle Mefos beim Poppen in den Flüssen sind und nur der Kindergarten in der Ostsee zurück geblieben ist.#c|kopfkrat
Da kann man halt nix machen außer es immer wieder zu versuchen#6


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

wir werden niemals aufgeben.....:vik:


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ein Monat und zwei Tage- dann werden wir mal auf der anderen Insel schauen, ob es nicht doch auch noch Überspringer gibt.
Ich bin da optimistisch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ein Monat und zwei Tage


 

solange halt ich nicht durch.....|bigeyes


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Ein Monat und zwei Tage- dann werden wir mal auf der anderen Insel schauen, ob es nicht doch auch noch Überspringer gibt.
> Ich bin da optimistisch.
> 
> Grüße
> ...




So ist`s richtig.   

Aber die beste Zeit und die entsprechende Orte kennst Du nun ja.

Mal sehen. Vielleicht habe ich dann Urlaub und wir greifen dort mal gemeinsam an.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ja, ja, es hätte alles so schön sein können.|rolleyes 

Aber trotzdem ein super Tag. Endlich mal wieder los gewesen und auch mal ne andere Ecke kennengelernt.#6

Wie Ossi schon sagt, der nächste Trip ist dann wohl unsere, anscheinend fischreichere, Gegend.

@OssiHWI
Danke für die Organisation!:m

@Ostseestipper
Danke für`s Fahren!:m

Gruß Belly


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

@ Bellyfisher

immer wieder gerne, nächstes Jahr kommen doppelt so viele mit....

Termin: Das Wochenende vorm BMA....


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> So ist`s richtig.
> 
> Aber die beste Zeit und die entsprechende Orte kennst Du nun ja.
> 
> ...


 

sacht bescheid....Ossi hat über Weihnachten auch ein paar Tage frei, so Frau Holle es möchte.....


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> sacht bescheid....Ossi hat über Weihnachten *auch* ein paar Tage frei, so Frau Holle es möchte.....



Auch?

Also ich habe wohl kein frei.
Eventuell im Februar eine Woche und im März zwei Wochen Urlaub.

Aber so weit ist`s ja noch nicht.

TL
Rolf


----------



## Ostseestipper (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo Ossi, hallo Belly,

... aber gut schlafen werden wir heute abend. |schlafen Dann können wir schon mal von Ende der Schonzeit träumen.

P.S.: Ich möchte mich hiermit offiziell beim Erfinder der Regenjacke bedanken. #6

Gruß Mark


----------



## OssiHWI (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich möchte mich hiermit offiziell beim Erfinder der Regenjacke bedanken. #6
> 
> Gruß Mark


 
stimmt, der Mann gehört heilig gesprochen....Wenn man denn eine Regenjacke hatte. Gerade die gelben sind die besten!!!:vik:


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> stimmt, der Mann gehört heilig gesprochen....Wenn man denn eine Regenjacke hatte. Gerade die gelben sind die besten!!!:vik:


 
Ihr Säcke!

Ja, so ne Regenjacke ist schon was tolles, zumindest wenn die Watjacke versagt.#d

Ab jetzt nur noch mit Regenjacke, die kann einem doch schöne warme Bedingungen verschaffen.|rolleyes


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Weicheier seid Ihr.
Meerforellen fangen wollen, aber nach der Jacke winseln.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Männer aus MV,

meldet Euch gern mal per PN, meine Shetland wird im Frühjahr einsatzbereit sein (Faden im Kutterbereich).
Dann kann man den Silberlingen auch mal von der Seeseite die Aufwartung machen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Salty Waterboy (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Weicheier seid Ihr.
> Meerforellen fangen wollen, aber nach der Jacke winseln.
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Wenn du dir eine Watjacke kaufen würdest, die beim ersten Einsatz, beim Regen, das Wasser aufsaugt als bestünde sie aus Reis, dann würde ich gern mal dein Gesicht sehen.

Ich hätte meins heut gern gesehen.


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Auf meiner steht was von Patagonia...
Die ist dicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Was ist denn nun los hier habt ihr was gefangen 
ich will Fotos sehen 
oder habt ihr nur gejammert :clg andre


----------



## scripophix (14. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Nix, nur ein Löchlein in der Büx gespürt, jetzt muss ich kleben...


----------



## larsgerkens (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

war auch am samstag morgen in kembs! 
total trübe suppe mit ordentlichem wind und viel kraut!
nach 1,5h ohne kontakt abgebrochen ....
gruß
lars


----------



## Aalonso (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

kleiner nachtrag vom 10.11
lübecker bucht, ententeich, angetrübt,ca. 13.30-16.00
erst ca.1.5km strecke gemacht und fisch gesucht, keine kontakte
dann bewegung im wasser ausgemacht: erster wurf nichts, zweiter 55er, dritter 73er!  kleiner wehmutstropfen: nach langer überlegung fussel zuhause gelassen, fische standen dicht unter land.
kurios: mal wieder brachte die einweihung einer neuen wathose fisch.
leider erlaubt mein budget keine einwegwathosen
 gruß Aalonso


----------



## ADDI 69 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petrie zu dem Doppeldecker:vik:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ganz dickes Petri an Aalonso !!!#6

Puuuuuh,da muss ich mich ja doll anstrengen,wenn ich das Morgen toppen will...|rolleyes


----------



## OssiHWI (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri zum doppelten Glück...


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Boah! Und das im Herbst! Petri!!!


----------



## Deichkind93 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

War am samstag zum ersten mal an der Küste zum Mefo angeln und konnte gleich meine ersten zwei fangen beide untermaßig aber gefreut hab ich mich Rissig. Jetzt bin ich mit den mefovirus infiziert.
und dickes petri an Aalonso


----------



## laxvän (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Dickes Petri an Aalonso zu dem schönen Pärchen.
Ich werde am Freitag wahrscheinlich mal wieder einen Versuch starten.


----------



## volkerm (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri, Toll!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Mensch Aalonso 
deine Zeit ist doch erst in Frühjahr |bigeyesein ganz fettes petr heil 
lg andre


----------



## fischlandmefo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Dickes Petri auch vom Fischland!!!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Mensch Aalonso
> deine Zeit ist doch erst in Frühjahr |bigeyesein ganz fettes petr heil
> lg andre



Naja, jetzt wo er die WM verpatzt hat, muss er uns halt auch im Herbst ärgern. Aber im Frühjahr wird er dann halt von März bis Mai gesperrt :q:q (War`n Scherz #h)


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

N’abends…

  Da leider das letzte Wochenende, wettertechnisch  für uns voll ins Wasser fiel, sind Shez und ich heute kurzerhand an die Ostsee zur Meerforellenjagd gefahren.
  Shez hatte heute leider kein Glück und konnte nur einen Nachläufer verbuchen.
  Bei mir lief es ein wenig besser…
   1 von 4 guten Bisse konnte ich verwandeln und somit eine wohlgenährte 46cm große Meerforelle sicher landen. Gebissen hat sie mal wieder auf einen gelb/grün/wießen 25g Snaps.

  [FONT=&quot]Bis demnächst sagt der Zander !!!:vik:
[/FONT]
	

		
			
		

		
	

Anhang anzeigen 149378


Anhang anzeigen 149380

[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]


----------



## Salty Waterboy (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Schöne Fische!

Petri an die Fänger!#6

Gruß belly


----------



## OssiHWI (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri auch von mir. Hätte gut in meine Pfanne gepasst, die Gute....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hmmm...vielleicht sollte ich auch mal das ganze jahr über Grün-Weiss fischen. Bei mir gabs am Wochenende nur einen Aussteiger, allerdings auf Kupfer |supergri

Petri!


----------



## todes.timo (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ich hatte am letzten we auch keine obwohl ich mit Boot den ganzen Tag geschleppt habe


----------



## xfishbonex (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> N’abends…
> 
> Da leider das letzte Wochenende, wettertechnisch für uns voll ins Wasser fiel, sind Shez und ich heute kurzerhand an die Ostsee zur Meerforellenjagd gefahren.
> Shez hatte heute leider kein Glück und konnte nur einen Nachläufer verbuchen.
> ...


 |bigeyesSsauber Alter so sollen sie Aussehen :gein gnz Fettes Petri heil 
lg andre


----------



## volkerm (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo,

mal eine Frage zu den Farben.

Da ich auch gerne Bücher lese, fiel mir oft auf:

Frühjahr: grün, blau, hell, fröhlich.
Sommer: dunkel, schwarz, nächtlich.
Herbst: kupfer, bräunlich, herbstlich.
Winter: weiss, fluo, schneelich.

Sehen das die Fische auch so?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## xfishbonex (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo volkerma 
alles quatsch 
fische worauf du bock hast und es wird klappen :g


----------



## xfishbonex (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ich fische von januar bis dezember pink und was soll ich sagen ich fange fische 
das da zu 
dein köder vertrauen 
das spiel unter wasser ist wichtig #hlg andre


----------



## volkerm (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo Fischknochen,

mach ich doch; Snaps Kupfer, und gut.
Klappt ja auch.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Danke für die Petris !!!

Also ich fische eigentlich nur 3 Sachen...

Snaps gelb/grün/weiss
Snaps gelb/grün
Mörre Silda perlmutt/grün

Egal welche Jahreszeit!!!


----------



## volkerm (16. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Die Marketing- Profis siegten.
Der Zander- Zacharias fängt um das ganze Jahr mit hell, meiner einer dunkel.
Oder sie verloren:
Wir fangen beide.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## OssiHWI (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

meine Meinung: Die Farbe is völlig Latte. Wenn der Fisch Bock drauf hat nimmt er das Blech und wenn er keinen Bock hat, ist es eben die falsche Farbe gewesen....


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Es gibt viele Gründe, die den Fisch davon abhalten, den Köder zu nehmen. Vielleicht ist er grad vollgefressen. Vielleicht will er grad zum poppen. Vielleicht ist Deine Köderführung zu langsam oder befremdlich. Und manchmal ist er grad auf genau eine Beute  eingeschossen.

Wenn Du im Herbst also springende Sandaale siehts, dann solltest Du nicht auf Dein Buch hören, sondern frohen Mutes etwas schlankes, grün-weissliches montieren. Ich habe beim Blechschmeissen im Frühjahr schon auf rot-kupfer, im Sommer auf weiss-pink und im Herbst auf grün-weiss gefangen. 

Viel wichtiger ist, was die Zanderhafengräte schon gesagt hat: Fischer einen Köder, dem Du vertraust, was in erster Linie abhängt von einer dem Wetter und Deiner Rute angepasste Köderwurf- und Führungsmöglichkeit, dem erwarteten Beuteschema Deiner geflossten Freunde, einer sinnvolle Ködergröße (nix Jerkbait), ein gewisser Grad Eigenverliebtheit in die Optik Deines Köders (selbstgebunden statt nur dabei?) und einer Menge, Menge Bauchgefühl.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Gründe, die den Fisch davon abhalten, den Köder zu nehmen. Vielleicht ist er grad vollgefressen. Vielleicht will er grad zum poppen. Vielleicht ist Deine Köderführung zu langsam oder befremdlich. Und manchmal ist er grad auf genau eine Beute  eingeschossen.
> 
> Wenn Du im Herbst also springende Sandaale siehts, dann solltest Du nicht auf Dein Buch hören, sondern frohen Mutes etwas schlankes, grün-weissliches montieren. Ich habe beim Blechschmeissen im Frühjahr schon auf rot-kupfer, im Sommer auf weiss-pink und im Herbst auf grün-weiss gefangen.
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist, was die Zanderhafengräte schon gesagt hat: Fischer einen Köder, dem Du vertraust, was in erster Linie abhängt von einer dem Wetter und Deiner Rute angepasste Köderwurf- und Führungsmöglichkeit, dem erwarteten Beuteschema Deiner geflossten Freunde, einer sinnvolle Ködergröße (nix Jerkbait), ein gewisser Grad Eigenverliebtheit in die Optik Deines Köders (selbstgebunden statt nur dabei?) und einer Menge, Menge Bauchgefühl.



|good::g#g:g|good:


----------



## volkerm (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo,

ich habe das aussortiert; wenige Kriterien, von denen ich zu wissen meine, daß sie passen:

- Werfen muß er, bei jedem Sauwetter, v.A. gegen den Wind.

- Schnelle Führung, ohne wenn und aber, gerne noch schneller.

- Den Kupfertick habe ich aus Irland; dort war es mehr als deutlich, daß diese Farbe dem Silber weit überlegen war.
Ob man das auf D. adaptieren kann, weiß ich nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mefohunter84 (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Also zu 80 - 90 % triffte das sicherlich zu.  Für die meisten von uns reicht das.

Tja und dann gibt es noch die restlichen Prozente. Es gibt eben Situationen, da ist der Köder eindeutig zu schnell oder zu langsam unterwegs. Die falsche Beute wird imitiert, etc.

Aber das alles entscheidende Kriterium sollte sein, dass der "Spaß" an der Angelei, die Leidenschaft dabei nicht leidet, oder gar verloren geht!

Und genau ist es, was für mich die Meerforellenpirsch ausmacht.

Natürlich versuche ich alles erdenklich mögliche, eine fangtechnisch erfolgreiche Pirsch zu haben.

Aber im Vordergrund sollte das nicht stehen.

Die Natur mit allen Sinnen genießen, die Natureindrücke auf sich wirken lassen.  Das ist es, was in meinen Augen einen glücklichen Angler ausmacht.

TL
Rolf


----------



## OssiHWI (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

|good: genau so seh ich es auch. Es ist nicht nur die Jagd auf das Silber der Ostsee ansich, sondern auch das Drumherum...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Seh ich auch so, obwohl unser letzter Trip auf die Insel ne Nullnummer war, war die Umgebung meiner Meinung nach geil!#6 Halt was ganz anderes als in unserer Gegend und die ist schon sehr gut.

Gruß Belly


----------



## OssiHWI (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

stimmt Bellyfisher, aber mit Fisch und nem vernünftigem Wetter wäre es fast nicht zum Aushalten gewesen...Alles Gute ist ja selten beisammen.


----------



## xfishbonex (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Geiles Posting Rolf #6Ich mache das immer so 
erst mal ankommen ein schluck aus den flachman um ziehen pischern gehen 
danach schnell ins wasser angeln angeln angeln 
dann schön grillen am strand und dünnschiß sabbeln danach weiter angeln 
wenn was hängenbleibt geil wenn nicht 
auch scheiß egal #6es war ein geiler tag 
und ich muß nicht zuhause mein 4 jährigen sohn verkloppen :gund meine frau ärgern lg andre


----------



## Tewi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Gründe, die den Fisch davon abhalten, den Köder zu nehmen. Vielleicht ist er grad vollgefressen. Vielleicht will er grad zum poppen. Vielleicht ist Deine Köderführung zu langsam oder befremdlich. Und manchmal ist er grad auf genau eine Beute  eingeschossen.
> 
> Wenn Du im Herbst also springende Sandaale siehts, dann solltest Du nicht auf Dein Buch hören, sondern frohen Mutes etwas schlankes, grün-weissliches montieren. Ich habe beim Blechschmeissen im Frühjahr schon auf rot-kupfer, im Sommer auf weiss-pink und im Herbst auf grün-weiss gefangen.
> 
> Viel wichtiger ist, was die Zanderhafengräte schon gesagt hat: Fischer einen Köder, dem Du vertraust, was in erster Linie abhängt von einer dem Wetter und Deiner Rute angepasste Köderwurf- und Führungsmöglichkeit, dem erwarteten Beuteschema Deiner geflossten Freunde, einer sinnvolle Ködergröße (nix Jerkbait), ein gewisser Grad Eigenverliebtheit in die Optik Deines Köders (selbstgebunden statt nur dabei?) und einer Menge, Menge Bauchgefühl.



|good:|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Tewi (17. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Geiles Posting Rolf #6Ich mache das immer so
> erst mal ankommen ein schluck aus den flachman um ziehen pischern gehen
> danach schnell ins wasser angeln angeln angeln
> dann schön grillen am strand und dünnschiß sabbeln danach weiter angeln
> ...




|good: André!!!!#6

Was Du geschrieben hast werden wir alle am Samstag machen!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## silversucker (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe das aussortiert; wenige Kriterien, von denen ich zu wissen meine, daß sie passen:
> 
> ...



moinsen,
schnelle führung oder noch schneller, geht auch zu schnell?
ist ja wohl vorherrschende meinung hier das man den köder nicht zu langsam führen sollte aber hängt das nicht auch ein bisschen vom köder ab- oder fischt ihr alle schlank & schwer (mal ganz abgesehen von der wassertiefe ! )?
alle meinen grossen forellen haben jedenfalls auf eher langsame führung mit kurzem stopp alle 4-5 umdrehungen reagiert.

greets 
bea


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Geiles Posting Rolf #6Ich mache das immer so
> erst mal ankommen ein schluck aus den flachman um ziehen pischern gehen
> danach schnell ins wasser angeln angeln angeln
> dann schön grillen am strand und dünnschiß sabbeln danach weiter angeln
> ...


 
Moin Andrè,

so halte ich es auch, nur hab ich keinen 4 jährigen zum "Verkolppen"  und meine Frau ärger ich auch nicht, denn sie angelt auch !!! ( #6 )
Und ich gehe erst pischern und zieh mich dann um!!!! (Gibt ja nix schlimmeres, als wenn du in den ersten 10 min fertig umgezogen, schon im Wasser merkst.......so'n Dr.....muss schiffen!!!!  |rolleyes   |bigeyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



silversucker schrieb:


> moinsen,
> schnelle führung oder noch schneller, geht auch zu schnell?
> ist ja wohl vorherrschende meinung hier das man den köder nicht zu langsam führen sollte aber hängt das nicht auch ein bisschen vom köder ab- oder fischt ihr alle schlank & schwer (mal ganz abgesehen von der wassertiefe ! )?
> alle meinen grossen forellen haben jedenfalls auf eher langsame führung mit kurzem stopp alle 4-5 umdrehungen reagiert.
> ...




Ich fische auch eher "langsamer" mit Stopps,was auch zuletzt immer erfolgreicher war,als das schnelle fischen von meinen Kollegen...


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



silversucker schrieb:


> schnelle führung oder noch schneller, geht auch zu schnell?


 

also ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass jeder Köder den du zu schnell führtst, zwangsläufig das nasse etwas verlässt. Vorrausgesetzt du legst es wirklich drauf an....


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Geil...:m

Morgen gibt es schön,
gebratene Meerforellenfilets an einer leichten Weißwein/Lauchzwiebelsoße mit karamellisierten Zuckerschoten und gebratenen Rosmarinkartoffelwürfel !!!:g


----------



## xfishbonex (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Geil...:m
> 
> Morgen gibt es schön,
> gebratene Meerforellenfilets an einer leichten Weißwein/Lauchzwiebelsoße mit karamellisierten Zuckerschoten und gebratenen Rosmarinkartoffelwürfel !!!:g


 Und ich hau mein überspringer in die räucher tonne


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Geil...:m
> 
> Morgen gibt es schön,
> gebratene Meerforellenfilets an einer leichten Weißwein/Lauchzwiebelsoße mit karamellisierten Zuckerschoten und gebratenen Rosmarinkartoffelwürfel !!!:g


 

hört sich gut an.

WANN SOLLEN WIR DENN ZUM ESSEN DA SEIN?|rolleyes


----------



## Zacharias Zander (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

So gegen 13Uhr wird aufgetischt....


----------



## OssiHWI (18. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

verdammt, da bin ich noch am arbeiten....:r


----------



## Reverend Mefo (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wie viel Mann dürfen wir denn mitbringen? Gib ma Adresse durch


----------



## Zacharias Zander (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Geil...:m
> 
> Morgen gibt es schön,
> gebratene Meerforellenfilets an einer leichten Weißwein/Lauchzwiebelsoße mit karamellisierten Zuckerschoten und gebratenen Rosmarinkartoffelwürfel !!!:g




Lecker, das hat jut jeschmeckt, da haben sich die Großeltern jefreut.:m
So,mal sehen vielleicht gehts Sonntag nochmal fürn paar Stündchen in die Lübeckerbucht....:g


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> Und ich hau mein überspringer in die räucher tonne



Erst ma einen kriegen Andre ,bei den letzten Ausflügen sah dat nich so rosig aus :q:q:q:q

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday: Digger und alles Gute


----------



## OssiHWI (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

|birthday: auch von mir.....:vik:


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Zwar rund 550km von der Küste entfernt, aber mit knapp 60cm dennoch eine stattliche, *hessische* Meerforelle!

Keine Bange - wurde nicht mit Haken geangelt und darf sich ungestört weiter fortpflanzen. :m


----------



## ADDI 69 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ja ja ,ihr elektrofischenden Mefozähler....schön zu wissen das die nach solch einen Ausflug noch so eine gute Kondition haben.
Weiter so,immer schön zählen und aufpassen das sie auch da ankommen wo sie hin wollen.Habe bei mir in der Nähe auch nen Aufstiegsbach wo wir regelmäßig die Laichbetten kontrollieren und aufpassen das die MEFOs keiner beim Poppen mit ner Forke stört.#6


----------



## OssiHWI (19. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

vorbildlich Addi......#6


----------



## laxvän (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin,


Wann: Fr. 19.11.10   15.30-17.30Uhr
Wo: Kieler Förde
Wer: Ich
Womit: spöket: rot,schwarz
Was: 1x Kindergarten bei der Handlandung gleich released + 
        3x Dorsch zwischen 25 und 40 cm, schwimmen auch  
        wieder 
Warum: weil ich Zeit und Lust hatte

Das Wetter war zwar saumäßig aber dafür haben die Fische entschädigt auch wenn es für mich noch nicht die erste maßige Trutte gegeben hat.
Das Angeln auf Meerforellen ist einfach nur genial:l


----------



## Tüdde (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



laxvän schrieb:


> Das Angeln auf Meerforellen ist einfach nur genial:l



*unterschreib*

Ein Nichtangler wird das niemals verstehen können. 
Man steht im kalten Meer, Ewigkeiten ohne Biss gehen vorrüber, die Fingerkuppen frieren ab, die Nase läuft, mit der lahmen Hand kann man die Kurbel kaum noch richtig umfassen und dann zappelt auf einmal ein schöner Silberbarren an der Leine...
:vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Heute ON tour gewesen :vik:3 mal versemmelt 
und 2 raus geholt :vik:lg andre 
:g


----------



## Jo Black (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

*Moin Andre,
Schöner Fisch.....hässlicher Vogel#h#h#h

  Gruss Jo
*


----------



## Marian 25469 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moinsen Schnuckel.

*Erst mal von mir ein grosses nachträgliches Happy Birthday, Alder  |birthday:*

Und dann natürlich auch ein dickes Petri zu der Trutte #6




Das Einzige, was bei uns lief war die Nase |bigeyes


----------



## ADDI 69 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Jo Petrie noch mal an dich X #6 Du hattest da heut ne schöne Sternstunde.Es gab zwar keine 80er für die Räuchertonne,aber wenn du beide aneinanderlegst haste die 80 doch geschafft

Bei mir blieb leiden mal wieder keine hängen ,dafür hab ich aber wieder was fürs Kuriositätenkabinett. 
Guckst du hier : 

                     schöne 38er Platte

                     mit neuer Rute
                     auf selbst gebundene Fliege|muahah:


----------



## dido_43 (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wann: Sa. 20.11.10      16.00-18.00Uhr
Wo: mein Lieblingsrevier westlich HRO
Wer: Ich
Womit: diverse Geheimköder 
Wetter: Wind 0
Wasser: ca. 20 cm über normal und langsam kalt
Was: 2 Trutten, die 1. in der Dämmerung hat sich nach Sprüngen verabschiedet, die 2. schwimmt weiter. Beide ca. knappe 40 cm. 

Wollte eigentlich Dorsche verhaften, diese haben sich leider  entschieden, woanders rumzupaddeln. #h


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri allen Fängern!

Wann: Sa. 20.11.10 14.00-17.00Uhr
Wo: Lübeckerbucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: alles was die Box hergab 
Wetter: Wind 0
Wasser: relativ gute Sicht, leicht trüb
Was: 1 Trutte um die 50cm, schwimmt wieder, 2 40er Dorsche, schwimmen auch wieder. Komische kleine Verfolger hatte mein Blinker auch, konnte aber nicht genau erkennen was es war.|kopfkrat So ca. 20cm groß.

War aber mal wieder richtig geil!:vik:

Gruß Belly


----------



## Zacharias Zander (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri an die Fänger und alles Gute nachträglich an das Böhnchen !!!


----------



## Shabba (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Petri Leute,

habe meine erste Mefo gefangen 

Wann: Fr. 19.11.10 15.00-18.00Uhr
Wo: Neustädter Bucht
Wer: Ich
Womit: Hansen 
Wetter: Wind 0
Wasser: trüb
Was: 2 Mefo´s 60 und die andere ca.50cm,hinzu kam noch 1 Dorsch von ca.50cm

Bin nun endgültig infiziert


----------



## Reverend Mefo (21. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hey Andre Du Nase!

Petri zum schönen Silberling!! Und Geburtstag hattest Du auch? Na, das passt ja! :vik:

Gruß,

Felix


----------



## Aalthorsten (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo Mefo Angler,

eigentlich sollten in diesem Thread doch Fangmeldungen plaziert werden oder ?? Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass dieser Thread zum Laberthread aussartet !! Nur Glückwünsche und Klug*******rei (ich spreche hiermit keinen direkt an). Aber Fangmeldungen sind nicht mal ein viertel von den ganzen Beiträgen !! Wäre schön, wenn wirklich nur Fangmeldungen hier plaziert würden, denn so
kann mann sich das lästige Suchen von wirklichen Fangmeldungen sparen !! Ich weiß, dass jetzt wieder einige aufschreien, aber ich mußte meine Meinung mal loswerden. Wie gesagt, ich spreche keinen persönlich an 

Gruß
Aalthosten


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Dann guck doch einfach da rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3144068#post3144068 
dafür ist ja schleißlich da !!! |kopfkrat#d|uhoh:


----------



## ADDI 69 (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Dann guck doch einfach da rein http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3144068#post3144068
> dafür ist ja schleißlich da !!! |kopfkrat#d|uhoh:



*Genau ,erst lesen dann meckern|bla:*


----------



## Aalthorsten (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Na dann bedanke ich mich mal, und werde mich dem anderen Thread widmen.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Aalthorsten schrieb:


> Na dann bedanke ich mich mal, und werde mich dem anderen Thread widmen.




#g viel Erfolg !!!#h


----------



## Reverend Mefo (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Aalthorsten schrieb:


> Hallo Mefo Angler,
> 
> eigentlich sollten in diesem Thread doch Fangmeldungen plaziert werden oder ?? Langsam gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass dieser Thread zum Laberthread aussartet !! Nur Glückwünsche und Klug*******rei



Meerforellen werden nun mal nicht in Mengen gefangen wie Heringe, daher würde hier einigen Monaten sonst gar nichts stehen. Und für Glückwünsche sollte auch noch Platz sein, sonst wäre das hier kein Forum, sondern ein Blog. In Kombi mit dem Offtopicfree - Trööt halte ich das hier für aushaltbar.

#h


----------



## xfishbonex (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Das ist ja wie bei den Weibern :cMeckern meckern von eggert #hlg andre 
heute ne 80 auf fliege :gwieder zurück war nicht fett genug


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ......heute ne 80er auf fliege :gwieder zurück war nicht fett genug



ja nee....is klar


----------



## Zacharias Zander (23. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ja nee....is klar




Hatte ich heute auch 2 davon...Leider leicht angestaubt...Da kann man nichts machen...Schade...!!!


----------



## bamse34 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Unter 90 nehme ich gar keine Meerforellen mehr mit! 
Die über 90 nur wenn sie über 8 Kilo wiegen und weniger als 45 schwarze Punkte pro Seite haben!!


----------



## Dr. Komix (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Bekomme die fucking Rute immer noch nicht auseinander gesteckt|gr:


----------



## bamse34 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin Moin!
Wenn die Steckverbindung klemmt hilft nur das betroffe Stück mit Eiswürfeln richtig runterkühlen (ca 10 min) und dann den äußeren Teil mit der Hand erwärmen und gleichzeitig verdrehen, oder hast du das schon versucht?
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Kälte gepaart mit WD40 #6


----------



## Tewi (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Das funzt bei mir alles nicht!!!

Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und dreh den Blank beim auseinander ziehen! Das bekommt der Kohlefaser nicht!!!!

ich habe meine Sage mit Eisspray und kochendem Wasser bearbeitet und es passierte nix! Vom WD 40 mal ganz schnell Abstand, ging überhaupt nix!


----------



## BB-cruiser (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

dann gibt es nur eines zu tun , ein längeres Auto kaufen


----------



## xfishbonex (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



bamse34 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Wenn die Steckverbindung klemmt hilft nur das betroffe Stück mit Eiswürfeln richtig runterkühlen (ca 10 min) und dann den äußeren Teil mit der Hand erwärmen und gleichzeitig verdrehen, oder hast du das schon versucht?
> Gruß Sebastian


 Der kann noch nicht mal angeln :qwie will er denn das hinkriegen :qlg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Bekomme die fucking Rute immer noch nicht auseinander gesteckt|gr:


 Durch sägen süsser:q und dann ne neue steckverbindung basteln 
BOB Baumeister kann das 
oder mein sohn geben #6lg andre


----------



## carpjunkie (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

mal mit´n hammer drauf gehauen??!
hilft meistens, da dann die steckverbindung schön aufsplittert,kann man denn ganz wunderbar auseinander ziehen^^!  
oder doch ne telerute?!  sorry! 

ne aber mal im ernst,ich weiß man sollte es NICHT so machen aber wenn sie bei mir nicht auseinander will nehm ich die ringe und dreh sie in entgegengesetzter richtung,aber wirklich bitte MIT GEFÜHL!!!
viel glück^^


----------



## ADDI 69 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Wenn er dat macht hat er die Ringe in der Hand,wir hatten das ja schon aufm Parkplatz mit 2 Mann versucht-einer hält das Handteil und der andere zieht und dreht leicht die zweite Segment.Da war nix zu machen die sitzt bombenfest zusammen als wenn Sekundenkleber dazwischen ist:v
Außerdem sollte man nie nicht die Ringe als Gegenlager beim auseinanderbauen nehmen,schon gar nicht bei ner Fliegenrute ,der Lack der Wicklung reißt ein und das Salzwasser hat so leichtes Spiel.Kannst du höchstens mit deiner Karpfenrute machen die nie in die Nähe von Salzwasser kommt.


----------



## carpjunkie (25. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

hast nen besseren vorschlag???


----------



## Dr. Komix (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Tewi schrieb:


> Das funzt bei mir alles nicht!!!
> 
> Mach bloß nicht den Fehler und dreh den Blank beim auseinander ziehen! Das bekommt der Kohlefaser nicht!!!!
> 
> ich habe meine Sage mit Eisspray und kochendem Wasser bearbeitet und es passierte nix! Vom WD 40 mal ganz schnell Abstand, ging überhaupt nix!



Eisspray und heißes Wasser waren im Einsatz gestern.
Nix! Weiss nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Allrounder0872 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Schonmal mit ganz normalen speiseöl versucht?


----------



## janko (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Eisspray und heißes Wasser waren im Einsatz gestern.
> Nix! Weiss nicht mehr weiter...



Rute in die Kniekehle-Beine zusammen-mit den Händen ganz dicht an der Steckverbindung fest!!!!zupacken und dann die Beine auseinanderdrücken-wenn das nicht geht schmeiß weg das Ding


----------



## OssiHWI (26. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Moin!

Wenn sie nicht mehr auseinander geht, dann lass sie doch zusammen... So lang is dat Ding ja nu auch nich....


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Eisspray und heißes Wasser waren im Einsatz gestern.
> Nix! Weiss nicht mehr weiter...



Wäscheleine 

also zuerst Tape, dann die Leine mit einer anständigen Schlaufe festtapen.

Gleiches am unteren Teil.

die erste Schlaufe über z.B. Einen Zaunpfahl hängen.
In die zweite ein Stück Besenstiel (oder ähnliches).

Und dann (jemand muss die Rutenteile festhalten) mit gleichmässigen Schlägen auf den Besenstiel "einschlagen".


----------



## egalo (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Also ich hatte auch das Problem. Hab meine Rute dann mal mit zu K und HD in Hamburg genommen und die konnten sie mir wieder auseinandernehmen. Ich glaube die haben ne Vorrichtung zum Rutenbauen oder so. Auf jedenfall war bei mir ein kleines Sandkorn in der Verbindung und alle Versuche sie zu lösen haben auch nicht gefruchtet. Ich sehe gerade du kommst auch aus Hamburg vielleicht fragst du bei denen auch einfach mal ganz nett nach. Mit Glück können sie deine Rute ja auch wieder lösen.
Gruß Jan


----------



## Bluefish&Seatrout (27. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Liebe Forumsgemeinde,

ich habe für solche Probleme immer 2 ganz dünne Gummilappen dabei. Diese stammen von einem "Terraband", so einem Fitnessgerät, dass man wie einen Expander auseinanderzieht.
Es müsste aber auch jedes andere dünne Gummi gehen, z.B. von Gummihandschuhen, oder Lümmeltüten:q
Jedenfalls habe ich damit noch jede Rute ohne die geringsten Probleme auseinander bekommen#6

TL
Andreas


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Was los hier geht keiner mehr fischen???? keine Fangmeldung seit Tagen,alle im Winterurlaub zum Ski fahren oder wat

@Bluefish&Seatrout:der Gummilappentrick is gut macht nen Kumpel auch so,ich hab dafür zwei gummierte Latexbeschichtete Arbeitshandschuhe....frunzt auch super dafür:g


----------



## OssiHWI (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

warte ab Addi...ich kenn da jemanden, der wird sich am Wochenende schön den A.... abfrieren. wenn er überhaupt bis auf die Insel kommt. Hat sich heute ja fürchterlich im Verkehrsfunk angehört....OH soll gut was abbekommen haben von dem weissen Zeugs....


----------



## ADDI 69 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> warte ab Addi...ich kenn da jemanden, der wird sich am Wochenende schön den A.... abfrieren. wenn er überhaupt bis auf die Insel kommt. Hat sich heute ja fürchterlich im Verkehrsfunk angehört....OH soll gut was abbekommen haben von dem weissen Zeugs....



Ja ich glaub auch die Jungs kriegen diesen Winter wieder ordendlich was ab von der weißen Pracht


----------



## OssiHWI (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> von der weißen Pracht


 

Pracht??? Na also ich wüsste tausend andere Begriffe dafür


----------



## Ostseestipper (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

|wavey:Moin Ossi,

wenn hier auch so'n Schneemalheur kommt, brauchst Du Dir wohl vorerst keine Sorgen um die Freizeitgestaltung zu machen.

P.S:
Bald ist es geschafft, ... noch 14 Kalender-Türchen bis zum 15. :q

Gruß Mark


----------



## Eisbär14 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

...das mit dem 15.ten werden wir uns wohl klemmen können, es sei denn es wird schlagartig ein paar Grad wärmer. Und ich habe extra frei genommen


----------



## Ostseestipper (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Hallo Eisbär,

... das wird schon. Die Hoffnung stirbt zum Schluß.


----------



## boot (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Tja hier in Kappeln schaut es echt nur Weiß aus,und es scheint kein ende zu nehmen.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

... und hier geht grad die Welt unter, ohne Shice! #q

Das war`s dann wohl mit dem Wochenenede...


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> ... und hier geht grad die Welt unter, ohne Shice! #q
> 
> Das war`s dann wohl mit dem Wochenenede...


 
Moin, hab gerade mal den Wetterbericht geschaut......so richtig zu beneiden seid ihr da oben im Moment ja nicht.....#d.....mein Kumpel und ich wollten eigentlich nochmal zu euch hoch, nach Hohenfelde zum Brandungsangeln.......ich sag mal so....wir lassen es erstmal!!!!!!  |rolleyes|rolleyes Also, haltet die Ohren steif (ist ja kein Problem bei dem Wetter), ab an Ofen und Glühwein / Punsch marsch!!!


----------



## volkerm (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Die Wassertaxis nach Hiddensee haben wegen Eis (gefährlich für den Jet- Antrieb) den Betrieb eingestellt.
Geht das Elend schon wieder los#q.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Zur Info für die Mefoangler aus S-H:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zur Info für die Mefoangler aus S-H:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797



... dann kann keiner mehr behaupten eine Bachforelle in der Ostsee gefangen zu haben :c


----------



## laxvän (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Ich werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich mal wieder nach Kiel fahren und wollte meine Mefo Ausrüstung mitnehmen.
Hat man bei dem Wetter und den Wassertemperaturen eigentlich noch Chancen auf eine Mefo oder einen Dorsch, oder soll ich die Sachen gleich zu Hause lassen.
(Falls ich überhaupt bei dem Chaos bis zum Wasser komme.)


----------



## boot (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



laxvän schrieb:


> Ich werde am Wochenende wahrscheinlich mal wieder nach Kiel fahren und wollte meine Mefo Ausrüstung mitnehmen.
> Hat man bei dem Wetter und den Wassertemperaturen eigentlich noch Chancen auf eine Mefo oder einen Dorsch, oder soll ich die Sachen gleich zu Hause lassen.
> (Falls ich überhaupt bei dem Chaos bis zum Wasser komme.)


 Na bleib lieber zuhause #decht. lg ole


----------



## laxvän (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Danke für die ehrliche Antwort.
Habe heute auch gerade im Fernsehen die Bilder von euch da oben gesehen und bin zu der gleichen Entscheidung gekommen.


----------



## OssiHWI (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Quatsch mit Soße...Wir vom Winterdienst sind 24 Stunden am Tag im Einsatz. Die Hauptstrecken sind überall frei, wo es noch klemmen könnte sind die Gemeinde-Straßen, ansonsten freie Bahn....aber bleibt ihr mal alle zu Hause. Dann bleiben mehr Mefos für uns...

|wavey:


----------



## laxvän (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*

Na das klingt doch schon wieder positiv!
|kopfkrat Wie sagt der Franz so schön : schau`n mer mal |kopfkrat


----------



## boot (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge November 2010*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Quatsch mit Soße...Wir vom Winterdienst sind 24 Stunden am Tag im Einsatz. Die Hauptstrecken sind überall frei, wo es noch klemmen könnte sind die Gemeinde-Straßen, ansonsten freie Bahn....aber bleibt ihr mal alle zu Hause. Dann bleiben mehr Mefos für uns...
> 
> |wavey:


Aber sicher |kopfkrat,man schreib doch nicht so einen Unfug du schiebst 
doch nicht an der Küste lang.


*Ich mache selber Winterdienst.Mfg Ole*


----------

